# What was your Father's Day Dinner?



## CigarNation (Oct 4, 2006)

Smoked Brisket, Corn Fritters and Asparagus.

I cooked most of it since I don't entrust the grill or smoker to anyone but me. I started my brisket at 7:45 AM yesterday and let it go until 5:30. I rubbed it with copious amounts of paprika, brown sugar, garlic powder, oregano, white sugar and salt and let it rest overnight in the fridge. I them put it in the smoker with hickory chips. I pulled it out 15 minutes shy of 10 hours and let it rest for 30 minutes in a pan with tin foil and a towel on top.

My Corn Fritters were amazing. Absolutely sinful. We lamented that they should be a dessert and not a side item.

The Asparagus was marinated. Yup, marinated. Olive oil, dill, garlic and lemon zest. I let that soak for about 4 hours and then placed on the grill in tinfoil pans. You have to make sure that when you're done you pour out all the oil and seasonings over the top of the asparagus before you serve it.

What did the rest of you have?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Chinese take out at work.


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

Chicken Parmesan, pasta and garlic bread

mmmm it was so good!!


----------



## FlyerFanX (Feb 20, 2007)

NY Strip Steak, some chicken shish-kabobs, grilled corn on the cob, salad, and some ice cold Coronas.

Topped it off with a ISOM Punch Double Corona


----------



## SMcGregor (Dec 4, 2006)

I made Ribs, baked beans, and tater salad with a garden salad. Since we were all sick this weekend we had a low key weekend!:ss


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Porter House steak, baked potatoe, garlic bread, salad, German chocolate cake and Padron 64 Anniv. with crown and coke. :tu


----------



## scoutmaster022 (Feb 1, 2007)

My wife and kids went all out for me Started off with country fried steak and milk gravy mashed potatoes and string beans and they baked me a chocolate cake that came with a card and gifts. Some cigars Ryj reserva real Churchill and some movie DVDs. My daughter and wife stayed up late the night before making the cake after 1 in the morning so I had no idea what they where up too. They made me think they had forgot Fathers day Lol


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Chicken Biriyani, Saag Paneer, Dahl Maharani, Naan bread, and a mango lhassi @ Shiva's in the Rice Village with my wife and daughter. Mmm mmm mmm.


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

Potato soup and a milkshake :tu 

When I can eat again........going out for a big juicy Med. Rare Steak :dr


----------



## jloutlaw (Feb 22, 2007)

Baby back ribs, potato salad, squash casserole, 7 layer salad and banana pudding.

I had a Padilla 1932 toro and a short story while cooking the ribs.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

pizza unfortunately... got to golf w/ my dad earlier in the day but then had a game so did not get to have a nice dinner.... overall was a good day though. Beat him in golf and got the W at my game


----------



## CigarNation (Oct 4, 2006)

King James said:


> pizza unfortunately... got to golf w/ my dad earlier in the day but then had a game so did not get to have a nice dinner.... overall was a good day though. Beat him in golf and got the W at my game


Getting to spend time with your own Dad would be worth more than a nice meal.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Ribeyes, scalloped potatoes, grilled asparagus and Frei Brothers Pinot Noir. Followed by Ballvienie 12 and Opus X.


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

Cooked some nice thick porterhouse steaks for the old man, enjoyed with Macallan 12 and a splash of water. Grilled veggies on the side. The classic all-American meal.

And I am quickly rediscovering my passion for the single-malts... uh oh here comes another expensive habit!


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

omowasu said:


> Cooked some nice thick porterhouse steaks for the old man, enjoyed with Macallan 12 and a splash of water. Grilled veggies on the side. The classic all-American meal.
> 
> And I am quickly rediscovering my passion for the single-malts... uh oh here comes another expensive habit!


Single malt is yet another "slippery slope"


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

We began with some homemade cheddar biscuits with Caesar Salad. The wife cooked up a delectable Seafood Newberg featuring huge chunks of crab meat over puff pastry so light they nearly floated on air. A bottle of an inexpensive, but tasty Italian white wine, Luna di Luna - a blended Chardonnay and Pinot Gris. 
She followed this with a dessert of her special Lemon Meringue Pie and coffee. Finished the evening with a Rocky Patel Fusion and an Edge. :ss

I'm spoiled!


----------

